# New football statistics and betting site



## StatisticsDice (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi punters!
I want to introduce you new tool for football betting: EVERY NEW USER WILL GET FREE 7 DAYS TRIAL to try and test the site out with simple signing up. When you sign up and confirm the payment you can cancel it any time in first 7 days.
Link for the site: http://bit.ly/2xweeS2
We started 4 years ago with site called rballdb.com as we saw a need for football games inplay statistics and new site have grown up from that. This means, that we have a database of inplay statistics for almost all of the games played in last 4 years.
New tool features:

You can see almost all of the football games inplay data - Ball possession, shots on target, shots off target, corners, cards, attacks, dangerous attacks.
You can compare full game inplay stats with momentum stats. This means, that you can set the tool to show you stats from last 15/20/25 minutes and compare them with full game stats to see which team is more dominating in last 20 minutes for example, which you cant do from bookies stats.
You can see bet365 closeing odds and follow inplay odds through the graph. You can see bet365 asian handicap and goal line with odds next to the game. We also cover corners lines and odds.
You can see league tables, H2H games, games against mutual opponents, home form and away form.
You can soon set notifications when some certain criteria have been met during inplay. For example, home team favourite of odds 1.5 or smaller concedes first goal in first half. Or a game with closeing goal line of 4 or more goals and theres no goal in first half.
You can put teams into your favourites and can get notifcations when this team starts playing.
You can set information tab to your teams. For example, Barrow got 3 red cards and 3 important players injured and set up notification when their game comes into inplay.
You can write notes to the leagues. For example, league with big home advantage, league with high goal rate or league with low goal rate.
You can check previous games stats on the graphs. Whats the average 1st half goals and corners, whats the average number of attacks per goal etc.
You can see the scores marked as red for the game where big pre game favourite is looseing the game.
You can see stats for goals scored and conceded at home and away. Same for corners, shots, cards.
All important statistics can be sorted from 5 to 45 minutes periods. This allows you to see if the teams tend to get cards, corners and goals for example in last 15 minutes of first half or at the start of the second half. Or if when certain team plays at home, do they tend to get more corners in 1st or 2nd half.
We are working at the moment also on phone app, getting odds graph better and let you know when theres big odds change during inplay without a goal or card and all your notifications you can also get on your phone on the go.
The site itself is far from ready and we have a lot of ideas about how to make it better - lineups and abilty to compare missing important players, odds movements from opening odds to closeing odds, add teams twitter and homepages, weather info, distance between teams etc. This site will give you information, statistics and possibilites no other site can give and together we are going to make something big and change the way we are betting!
Any questions, inquiries, ideas im willing to listen. Also you can add me in facebook with the name: StatisticSportsDice . There i can answer to your questions about the site, hear your feedback or ideas about how to make the site even more better.





Im also willing to listen any ideas about cooperation and promoting the site. For betting related sites, we can provide all the statistics we have on the site.
Link for the site:http://bit.ly/2xweeS2



Best Regards


----------



## StatisticsDice (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## StatisticsDice (Feb 16, 2018)

We are looking tipsters, betting related websites and groups owners to collaborate through affiliate links also. Commission offered is for lifetime value and per every customers every monthly payment. Site will be translated into 3 different languages in this month and on new site we will offer also link exchange and guest blog with your links!


----------



## Fikusjada (Mar 24, 2018)

nice


----------



## StatisticsDice (Apr 3, 2018)

About more information you can ask me directly, appoint Skype or Facebook meeting to explain the tool!


----------



## StatisticsDice (May 31, 2018)

Better late than never!
We can finally announce some big developments. First one is customizable notifications:
You can find them by clicking on bell icon on top of the page, right side, after Log Out button.
Click on Create New Rule:
Notification Name - name the notification how you prefer. Notification name will be shown when you get the notification on the desktop and on the mobile app (Out before WC).
With country and league, you can set the...country and league where the notification will work on criteria. When you leave it blank, all the games will be taken into account.
In the next row, you can the game time value. By setting it between 55 to 75, only games between this time range will be searched for further criteria before giving you the notification.
In the last row, you can add the criteria and add new ones by clicking on the plus And icon.
Time Period - Pregame: Here you can add pregame lines and odds criteria. Closing odds and pre game odds, which means you can also add the lines/odds movement.
Also you can add Current game stats and odds and add stats from momentum (last 15-25-35).

Mobile app will be out before WC! Best app on the market for in-play stats and following the games scores. Add games into your favourites, get notifications and games results.

Also we have in-play line notifications where you can set the tool to give you a notification for example when home team -1.5 asian lines changes to -1 with your minimum requested odds!

Link to the tool: bit.ly/statisticsports


Pictures of the notifications tool:

https://ibb.co/evLfiJ

https://ibb.co/m4YNxd

https://ibb.co/mwUecd


----------



## StatisticsDice (Aug 13, 2018)

MOBILE APP IS OUT!
We now offer also a mobile app for our Deluxe and Platinum subscribers!
Mobile app forwards you notification alerts for your customizable notifications. Notifications you can create from the desktop tool and alerts will come to desktop and also
to mobile app. App allows you also to check 1st and 2nd half stats, compare momentum statistics, check you notification games final results and check schedule for upcomeing games. 
Also website have had some important new features added. 
Go check the tool and use your 7 days free trial, several different payment options now available!



Link to the tool: bit.ly/statisticsports


----------



## StatisticsDice (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi guys, we are looking for possible collaborations and affiliates for our constantly growing betting and trading tool! 
We are offering you affiliate links, banners, commission and lifetime payments option. Also, we do have already some partners making passive income 
and looking for site, groups and forums owners with betting content! Also tipsters are welcome!
Our site have had another several big developments in recent months and already during this year we are the only betting site in the world who offers inplay stats, pre game stats, odds feed, customizable notifications, inplay alerts and mobile app all in one package! Link to the tool: http://bit.ly/statisticsports

You can also contact me on: allar@statisticsports.com


----------



## StatisticsDice (Nov 27, 2018)

*The first and constantly improving betting and trading tool have just launched their latest updates!

Link to the site - https://statisticsports.com/en/live-games
*
We are thriving for greatness and creating a tool for every punter, tipster and trader. You are just a beginner, more advanced or pro, doesn't matter, as our tool is useful and inevitable for everyone. 
We have worked very hard to get to the point where we are now and thanks to our loyal customers and their feedback, we are getting better with time as a wine.

*Our tool is used by over 400 tipsters and professionals and using their constant feedback, we have become more user-friendly.*

*New features: *Totally new layout on our live games page where we cover over 95% of in-play games with all the needed stats.
You can filter the in-play games by game time, stats domination, dropping odds, goal range and use our quick filters.

*You can also fully customize our tool *by removing the stats and odds you don't prefer to see. Want to bet only on corners? Remove other stats!

*We also offer the line notification*, where you can set the tool to notify you when for example -1.5 line has dropped to -1 and is available to bet on the minimum odds you set.
Add the games and leagues into your favourites, add notes to leagues, games and teams and don't miss a potential goldmine bet.

*Customizable notification is a new feature* where you can use all the in-play stats and pre-game odds with in-play odds to create your own notifications.
For example - a home team with opening odds of 1.8 and closing odds of under 1.2 concedes the first goal and there's still more than 60 minutes to play and 
the home team has 80% more dangerous attacks, at least 5 corners and at least 15 total shots.
Notifications will also get a spreadsheet which will be almost fully automated and helps users to check the results of their notifications and modify them where needed.

*The mobile app is a much-asked addition* and finally, we came out with our beta version. The main function is to get your notifications wherever you are. You
can check the in-play games, stats, scores, notifications and there will be some major additions during the summer.

Old goodies are for example the biggest stats database of already finished games, pre-game stats for the teams and sortable by league: Average goals, corners, cards
and scoring minutes. Also, you can check the upcoming games from the schedule with opening and closing odds. Compare the odds movements with a click and
check teams previous games, head to head matches and games against mutual opponents.

*Facebook and Twitter feeds* are updated and also teams home pages will be added soon. This helps you to quickly find important information about potential missings
and weather conditions before the game. 

*Just go check yourself, read the FEATURES block and use your 7 days FREE TRIAL!*


----------



## StatisticsDice (Nov 27, 2018)

Pictures of the tool!

https://ibb.co/hp4rj8

https://ibb.co/c6MtxT

https://ibb.co/fXWFBo

https://ibb.co/jXZ2ro

https://ibb.co/d8cK48

https://ibb.co/cNATxT

https://ibb.co/dKVHro

https://ibb.co/kYDRj8

https://ibb.co/doBe48

https://ibb.co/gRrJxT

https://ibb.co/bAe5cT

https://ibb.co/gb0YWo

https://ibb.co/eVtyxT

https://ibb.co/Qr7JZFh


----------



## Mrs. Right (Nov 28, 2018)

Interesting topic


----------



## StatisticsDice (Feb 5, 2019)

Our tool is getting better and better!!! New addition is launched and it's named SPREADSHEET!
Spreadsheet collects all of your customized notifications into one spreadsheet, which is almost fully automated and filled with important information FOR YOU!
The spreadsheet also analyzes automatically the leagues and countries where your notifications are performing better and is showing you the profits by leagues and countries.
There's easily over million different ways of how to create notifications in order to maximize and find your profits like I have done already!

Link to the tool with discount code! - bit.ly/statisticsports 

or contact me directly - allar@statisticsports.com

Also looking for possible collaborations and affiliates!

Pictures of the spreadsheet with some profitable notifications!









						spreadsheet-profit
					

Image spreadsheet-profit hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------

